# my new ride



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

I just got this baby


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

good luck lol


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

So, what'sd it cost? Is that Jennas? 

BTW, real nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

didnt i see this car in LRM ?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 16 2005, 08:35 PM~4423035
> *So, what'sd it cost? Is that Jennas?
> 
> BTW, real nice
> *


thank you i like it alot :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 08:40 PM~4423080
> *didnt i see this car in LRM ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hope the deal goes through


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 08:52 PM~4423132
> *hope the deal goes through
> *


lol yeah i think it will the jenda's are nice people they wont back out of a deal, o yeah i for got to tel u guys im gettin it with the pumps taken out and im making it a reds hopper to represent my favorite company


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cool sounds like a good deal


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

slamed87lincoln you are a posting mofo. You must have 70-80 posts just tonight.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i am....im just extremly bored today....hell ive left here several times today and am still up top lol.just bored as hell...lol


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 09:02 PM~4423196
> *i am....im just extremly bored today....hell ive left here several times today and am still up top lol.just bored as hell...lol
> *


*POST WHORE *
hehe
just playin aaron


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i am lmao....

:biggrin:

but i only do it a few times month :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

and im proably bring this down to LA and gunna take it to the reds shop scott said he wants to make it hit 70 inches


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam what a boring night


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 16 2005, 11:16 PM~4423265
> *and im proably bring this down to LA and gunna take it to the reds shop scott said he wants to make it hit 70 inches
> *


might as well


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 09:18 PM~4423273
> *might as well
> *


yeah im not sure what we gunna do but sounds like fun


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just do it up lol


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 09:22 PM~4423291
> *just do it up lol
> *


whoa! im not a hydraulic expert here, no fancy lingo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:angry: 
i will cut you 

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

number 200...lol dam what a day it was...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

number 200...lol dam what a day it was...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

double bubble


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

sorry homie, but im buying jendas cutty
























lol, j/k homie, i would definatley grab that if it was close 2 me, and that price is extremely cheap for that hopper.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Dec 16 2005, 09:36 PM~4423364
> *sorry homie, but im buying jendas cutty
> lol, j/k homie, i would definatley grab that if it was close 2 me, and that price is extremely cheap for that hopper.
> *


lol i know its nice well im glad u live far away...
jp its gunna be a nice ride


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

good deal.when u pick it up swang the fuck out of it


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 16 2005, 09:41 PM~4423389
> *good deal.when u pick it up swang the fuck out of it
> *


if you insist lol :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here you go low4life
:biggrin: 








 

enough whoring for me for a dam month lol


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

like my avitar? im in the white shirt in the middle and the guy on the left is 925 eastbay rider the other guy is just some crack addict or something


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 16 2005, 09:33 PM~4423014
> *if all goes according to plan i should have this beauty on the 27    goin to poartland to pick it up
> *


damn u r ride looks tight homie :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey i was talkin to my boy bigpimpin25 and he thinks i should "do it up" as a single pump what do yall think? 
i was plannin on 2 reds suer max piston pumps and 1 adex dump to the front with 7 batts to each pump and 6 to each at the lowrider shows what d yall think i kinda wanna roll double pump it seems more sanitary


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 17 2005, 11:01 AM~4425145
> *hey i was talkin to my boy bigpimpin25 and he thinks i should "do it up" as a single pump what do yall think?
> i was plannin on 2 reds suer max piston pumps and 1 adex dump to the front with 7 batts to each pump and 6 to each at the lowrider shows what d yall think i kinda wanna roll double pump it seems more sanitary
> *


Single gate with like 500 lbs of weight :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 17 2005, 11:02 AM~4425152
> *Single gate with like 500 lbs of weight :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: If your not cheating, your not trying


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 17 2005, 11:07 AM~4425158
> *:biggrin:  If your not cheating, your not trying
> *


i wish lowrider magizine saw it that way... any 1 got another opinion?


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

i like but not a fan of the red underbody. it stands out too much and it looks like a body lift. good luck tho


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My only opinion is you should keep the black majic setup.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2005, 11:17 AM~4425189
> *My only opinion is you should keep the black majic setup.
> *


naw im stayin true to reds, and im a reds dealer how would that look if i was slingin reds parts in reno and i had a black magic setup? and its not like reds wont be making it swing :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

any 1 else got ideas?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

i talked to scott of reds hydros and im gunna run it a double pump so i can run longer shox in the rear so i can get more inches if i take it to a lowrider show uffin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey the rear bumper comes pre smashed.

is that the lowest it will sit?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I haven't seen anything yet from the new REDS.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 17 2005, 02:12 PM~4425896
> *hey the rear bumper comes pre smashed.
> 
> is that the lowest it will sit?
> *


its a hopper bro when i start swangin it it will b like that anyway


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 17 2005, 02:12 PM~4425896
> *hey the rear bumper comes pre smashed.
> 
> is that the lowest it will sit?
> *


Thats what happens when you slam bumper over and over again... :biggrin: And it sits 16inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground when laided..


----------



## Tha Mack (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 17 2005, 08:09 PM~4427526
> *Thats what happens when you slam bumper over and over again... :biggrin: And it sits 16inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground when laided..
> *


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 17 2005, 02:32 PM~4426010
> *I haven't seen anything yet from the new REDS.
> *


what u mean by the new reds?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i like the blackmagic look to it.. 
i just cant see it saying reds on the side of it..

just the color scheme looks like something from the DARKSIDE


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 18 2005, 10:50 AM~4430027
> *i like the blackmagic look to it..
> i just cant see it saying reds on the side of it..
> 
> ...


idk i will see how it looks i gotta stay loyal to reds tho homie


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

do yall think it will 3 wheel with 14 batts but just 1 pump to the back?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 18 2005, 09:39 PM~4433992
> *do yall think it will 3 wheel with 14 batts but just 1 pump to the back?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 18 2005, 09:39 PM~4433992
> *do yall think it will 3 wheel with 14 batts but just 1 pump to the back?
> *



It three wheels all day long......STANDING THREE AT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok brandy i may seem lost,ok so youre sellin the hopper,is there a new one comin out?and good luck on makin the black magic car as popular as it was with the darkside,ppl see that paint and know its a darkside ride,


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 18 2005, 11:19 PM~4434438
> *It three wheels all day long......STANDING THREE AT THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 18 2005, 11:47 PM~4434537
> *ok brandy i may seem lost,ok so youre sellin the hopper,is there a new one comin out?and good luck on makin the black magic car as popular as it was with the darkside,ppl see that paint and know its a darkside ride,
> *


im prolly gunna put no stickeres on it and just make it a street rider


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 18 2005, 11:47 PM~4434537
> *ok brandy i may seem lost,ok so youre sellin the hopper,is there a new one comin out?and good luck on makin the black magic car as popular as it was with the darkside,ppl see that paint and know its a darkside ride,
> *


 :uh: ***** why you gotta say shit like that about homie's ride. He can do what ever he wants with it. If he wants to put reds stickers on it then go ahead. It's gonna be reds equipped anyways. Fuck it Even swang the fuck out of it now bro


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Whatever the man wants to do is up to him. We all know when cars are sold traded or whatever, they become the new owners car and all THE PAST of the car remains with the old owner in some way or another. I would hope that everybody helps and gives props to Evan for taking the Cutty. I know it will be a great car for him and I'm sure no matter what company he chooses to use for hydraulic's on it will still be back bumpering. Car is built soild, and it's ready to smash bumper no matter what..... :biggrin: So please respect the man and keep it real....Thank you


THE JENDA'S


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

And as far as THE JENDA'S go for another hopper HOW DOES 200inches sound....Hint Hint


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 19 2005, 09:20 AM~4436072
> *Whatever the man wants to do is up to him. We all know when cars are sold traded or whatever, they become the new owners car and all THE PAST of the car remains with the old owner in some way or another. I would hope that everybody helps and gives props to Evan for taking the Cutty. I know it will be a great car for him and I'm sure no matter what company he chooses to use for hydraulic's on it will still be back bumpering. Car is built soild, and it's ready to smash bumper no matter what..... :biggrin: So please respect the man and keep it real....Thank you
> THE JENDA'S
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: you said it best brandy


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 19 2005, 09:20 AM~4436072
> *Whatever the man wants to do is up to him. We all know when cars are sold traded or whatever, they become the new owners car and all THE PAST of the car remains with the old owner in some way or another. I would hope that everybody helps and gives props to Evan for taking the Cutty. I know it will be a great car for him and I'm sure no matter what company he chooses to use for hydraulic's on it will still be back bumpering. Car is built soild, and it's ready to smash bumper no matter what..... :biggrin: So please respect the man and keep it real....Thank you
> THE JENDA'S
> *


thanks Brandy im not gunna even be hopping it competitions much im just gunna cruise it at dairy queen and it will be swangin still  well put


----------



## ISee_Stupid_People (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 19 2005, 12:21 PM~4436079
> *And as far as THE JENDA'S go for another hopper HOW DOES 200inches sound....Hint Hint
> *


 :0 200 holy dam...i want to see that lol.....i know whats happening in here....im sure even would love to see 200 " to


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 19 2005, 09:21 AM~4436079
> *And as far as THE JENDA'S go for another hopper HOW DOES 200inches sound....Hint Hint
> *


 :0 holy fuck brandy a real circus car :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 19 2005, 09:21 AM~4436079
> *And as far as THE JENDA'S go for another hopper HOW DOES 200inches sound....Hint Hint
> *


thought u were gunna make the limo for a limo service :0 i cannot wait to c that u guys sure know how to make some tight ass hoppers


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 16 2005, 09:56 PM~4423157
> *lol yeah i think it will the jenda's are nice people they wont back out of a deal, o yeah i for got to tel u guys im gettin it with the pumps taken out and im making it a reds hopper to represent my favorite company
> *




i would re-install the black magic equip,....everyone knows it as that...just my .02 cents


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 19 2005, 05:24 PM~4439320
> *thought u were gunna make the limo for a limo service  :0 i cannot wait to c that u guys sure know how to make some tight ass hoppers
> *



JUST KIDDIN damn ya all think we are that LOCO.............. :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 19 2005, 08:28 PM~4440593
> *JUST KIDDIN damn ya all think we are that LOCO.............. :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :angry: I wanted to see the limo break the record ro single pump :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 19 2005, 07:04 PM~4440034
> *i would re-install the black magic  equip,....everyone knows it as that...just my .02 cents
> *


a setup is a setup homie y r u guys trippin about who makes the block, the tank and the tank hold downs... cause that really is the only thing that reds or black magic makes and its just a name bro :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 09:14 AM~4443503
> *a setup is a setup homie y r u guys trippin about who makes the block, the tank and the tank hold downs... cause that really is the only thing that reds or black magic makes and its just a name bro :uh:
> *


 :uh: yeah fuck dem hayta's evan. Do yo damn thing with that reds setup. All there doing is jumpin on da bandwagon :0 :0


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 09:21 AM~4443554
> *:uh:  yeah fuck dem hayta's evan. Do yo damn thing with that reds setup. All there doing is jumpin on da bandwagon :0  :0
> *


i know aint that the truth :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 09:30 AM~4443610
> *i know aint that the truth  :thumbsup:  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: Yeah no doubt bro swang that shit even harder now. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 09:31 AM~4443620
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: Yeah no doubt bro swang that shit even harder now. :biggrin:
> *


yeah my goal is to put reno on the map, so i gotta represent


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 09:34 AM~4443632
> *yeah my goal is to put reno on the map, so i gotta represent
> *


 :0 :0 Reno fixing to take off huh :0


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 09:48 AM~4443711
> *:0  :0  Reno fixing to take off huh :0
> *


pretty oon it will be thee place to lowride


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 09:53 AM~4443736
> *pretty oon it will be thee place to lowride
> *


 so then all the big hoppers gonna be from reno or what homie :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

i wasnt hatin on shit, was just saying, i didnt say it all negative or anything else. put it nicely actually.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 20 2005, 10:10 AM~4443827
> *i wasnt hatin on shit, was just saying, i didnt say it all negative or anything else. put it nicely actually.
> *


     my apology then big homie


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 20 2005, 10:10 AM~4443827
> *i wasnt hatin on shit, was just saying, i didnt say it all negative or anything else. put it nicely actually.
> *


i wasnt spesifically sayin shit bout u im just sayin it to all the people that thinmk if they get a certain name thir shit will b better than every one elses :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 10:20 AM~4443869
> *i wasnt spesifically sayin shit bout u im just sayin it to all the people that thinmk if they get a certain name thir shit will b better than every one elses :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: shit evan you aint got to explain shit to them hayta's bro. Do yo damn think with reds and show them hayta's :biggrin:


----------



## DUMBY (Dec 20, 2005)

blah-blah-blah-me-me-me! :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUMBY_@Dec 20 2005, 11:09 AM~4444146
> *blah-blah-blah-me-me-me! :0
> *


damn gumby you start up a new name n shit but used your mag in your avitar. Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 10:20 AM~4443869
> *i wasnt spesifically sayin shit bout u im just sayin it to all the people that thinmk if they get a certain name thir shit will b better than every one elses :biggrin:
> *



Exactlly right Evan, it's all in how the car is built. Pumps, dumps, etc. All of that added NO MATTER what COMPANY if the car isn't built right it's not going to WORK.
People who believe if you add a Black Magic, Pro Hopper, Showtime ETC pump it's going to get bigger inches you better do your homework because unless you have it all in tune with the car the way it's BUILT you are going to be the one in the hop pit saying WHY don't my car do that. And another reason WHY people come up with all the WEIGHT SHIT..He has to be running weight MY CAR DON"T DO THAT and I have the same shit!!! DUH how is the car built?? We get cars all day long here at the shop, THEY WILL NEVER WORK (HOP) til we BUILD the car to do what they want it to do. A good hopper needs to be in unison all the way around in order to work properly. You are getting that car, the CUTTY has been built to hop and WIN believe that!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 20 2005, 11:19 AM~4444236
> *Exactlly right Evan, it's all in how the car is built. Pumps, dumps, etc. All of that added NO MATTER what COMPANY if the car isn't built right it's not going to WORK.
> People who believe if you add a Black Magic, Pro Hopper, Showtime ETC pump it's going to get bigger inches you better do your homework because unless you have it all in tune with the car the way it's BUILT you are going to be the one in the hop pit saying WHY don't my car do that. And another reason WHY people come up with all the WEIGHT SHIT..He has to be running weight MY CAR DON"T DO THAT and I have the same shit!!! DUH how is the car built?? We get cars all day long here at the shop, THEY WILL NEVER WORK (HOP) til we BUILD the car to do what they want it to do. A good hopper needs to be in unison all the way around in order to work properly. You are getting that car, the CUTTY has been built to hop and WIN believe that!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: damn brandy you said it best. That's right evan Fuck what they all say homie. Do the damn thang homie :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 20 2005, 11:19 AM~4444236
> *Exactlly right Evan, it's all in how the car is built. Pumps, dumps, etc. All of that added NO MATTER what COMPANY if the car isn't built right it's not going to WORK.
> People who believe if you add a Black Magic, Pro Hopper, Showtime ETC pump it's going to get bigger inches you better do your homework because unless you have it all in tune with the car the way it's BUILT you are going to be the one in the hop pit saying WHY don't my car do that. And another reason WHY people come up with all the WEIGHT SHIT..He has to be running weight MY CAR DON"T DO THAT and I have the same shit!!! DUH how is the car built?? We get cars all day long here at the shop, THEY WILL NEVER WORK (HOP) til we BUILD the car to do what they want it to do. A good hopper needs to be in unison all the way around in order to work properly. You are getting that car, the CUTTY has been built to hop and WIN believe that!!!
> *


thanks brandy u sure hit the nail on the head every time


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 11:27 AM~4444283
> *thanks brandy u sure hit the nail on the head every time
> *


 :biggrin: jenda's sure do know there shit homie


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 11:27 AM~4444289
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  jenda's sure do know there shit homie
> *


hell yeah i mean that cutty speaks for its self


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 11:29 AM~4444300
> *hell yeah i mean that cutty speaks for its self
> *


shit homie what's your address. I got a video of that car smashing bumper all fucken day at the chehalis show homie. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 11:32 AM~4444320
> *shit homie what's your address. I got a video of that car smashing bumper all fucken day at the chehalis show homie.  :biggrin:
> *


[email protected]


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 11:34 AM~4444333
> *[email protected]
> *


 :twak: :twak: no dick weed your home address. Ima send you a video bro :0


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 11:36 AM~4444348
> *:twak:  :twak:  no dick weed your home address. Ima send you a video bro :0
> *


oooooooooooooo pmed


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 11:38 AM~4444362
> *oooooooooooooo pmed
> *


  got it homie


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

gfood luck and i hope you go dbl pump ill give you some comp this summer at hot august nights


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2005, 12:02 PM~4444491
> *gfood luck and i hope you go dbl pump ill give you some comp this summer at hot august nights
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2005, 12:02 PM~4444491
> *gfood luck and i hope you go dbl pump ill give you some comp this summer at hot august nights
> *


yeah im doin double pump thats tight yeah we come up hot august nights how many inches u hittin, and is it in ur 64?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 12:10 PM~4444545
> *yeah im doin double pump thats tight yeah we come up hot august nights how many inches u hittin, and is it in ur 64?
> *


 :0 yeah evan tell em who's gonna be the next king of da streets in Reno homie :0


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 12:15 PM~4444582
> *:0  yeah evan tell em who's gonna be the next king of da streets in Reno homie :0
> *


hopefully me but i seen a pic of iombones ride hes a playa


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 12:36 PM~4444677
> *hopefully me but i seen a pic of iombones ride hes a playa
> *


 :0 wha kinda playa, playa


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 12:46 PM~4444714
> *:0  wha kinda playa,   playa
> *


from i heard this is himbone's ride... is it himbone?  :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 12:55 PM~4444777
> *from i hesard this is himbone's ride is it himbone?   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :uh: shit bro those plates say califas bro. :uh:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 12:56 PM~4444790
> *:uh:  shit bro those plates say califas bro. :uh:
> *


yeah hes from san fransisco


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2005, 12:02 PM~4444491
> *gfood luck and i hope you go dbl pump ill give you some comp this summer at hot august nights
> *


bring as many homies as u can bro i wanna do it big down here


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 01:04 PM~4444860
> *yeah hes from san fransisco
> *


  that explains it all then lil *****


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey brandy do the wheels have a tendancy to turn when it hops?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 01:10 PM~4444907
> *hey brandy do the wheels have a tendancy to turn when it hops?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 01:55 PM~4444777
> *from i heard this is himbone's ride... is it himbone?   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


ya thats my ride, so what are you doing with the existing setup? its got blackmagic piston pumps right i might now someone who will want them


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2005, 04:34 PM~4446509
> *ya thats my ride, so what are you doing with the existing setup? its got blackmagic piston pumps right i might now someone who will want them
> *


no im letin the jenda's keep it im just keepin the batts and the cylinders so what u hoppin that 64 and how many inches u hittin bro


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 05:39 PM~4446556
> *no im letin the jenda's keep it im just keepin the batts and the cylinders so what u hoppin that 64 and how many inches u hittin bro
> *


we will see its all apart right now but should be back on the road by spring time full chrome undercarriage and doin big inches :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

tight can u bring some more homies up to hot august nights? i wont b the only reno hopper out :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 06:05 PM~4446799
> *tight can u bring some more homies up to hot august nights? i wont b the only reno hopper out  :thumbsup:
> *


depends on what else is going onthat week there are usually alot of shows down here around then


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 03:11 PM~4444159
> *damn gumby you start up a new name n shit but used your mag in your avitar. Nice :biggrin:
> *



Thats not me.... just someone who thinks I'm a hater and here they go mocking me


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 20 2005, 05:59 PM~4447275
> *Thats not me.... just someone who thinks I'm a hater and here they go mocking me
> *


 :uh: yeah right homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 20 2005, 01:10 PM~4444907
> *hey brandy do the wheels have a tendancy to turn when it hops?
> *


Never, this car has a locking steering wheel so the wheels stay straight, on our other hoppers we had to tie the steering wheel off to keep the wheels straight. Very important not to hop on turned wheels and run at least 80lbs of pressure! Oh by the way speaking of wheels I think I said that the car had all chrome wires. Well I was mistaken it has Black powercoated spokes and nips with the chrome lip and knock-off that might be a little plus for you..


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 20 2005, 11:45 PM~4449467
> *Never, this car has a locking steering wheel so the wheels stay straight, on our other hoppers we had to tie the steering wheel off to keep the wheels straight. Very important not to hop on turned wheels and run at least 80lbs of pressure! Oh by the way speaking of wheels I think I said that the car had all chrome wires. Well I was mistaken it has Black powercoated spokes and nips with the chrome lip and knock-off that might be a little plus for you..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 she said black nips :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 21 2005, 06:07 AM~4450347
> *:0  :0  :0  she said black nips :biggrin:
> *


Alittle PERV in you this morning!! Nasty thinking HEE HEE :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 21 2005, 01:45 AM~4449467
> *Never, this car has a locking steering wheel so the wheels stay straight, on our other hoppers we had to tie the steering wheel off to keep the wheels straight. Very important not to hop on turned wheels and run at least 80lbs of pressure! Oh by the way speaking of wheels I think I said that the car had all chrome wires. Well I was mistaken it has Black powercoated spokes and nips with the chrome lip and knock-off that might be a little plus for you..
> *



i must be lucky too.. my wheels never turn when i hop,, no tie-offs or anyone holding the wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 21 2005, 09:13 AM~4451178
> *Alittle PERV in you this morning!! Nasty thinking HEE HEE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

damn time is goin by hella slow i wanna get this car lol


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

should i run 1 or 2 pumps to the back?
it already can 3 wheel with 1 pump to the rear


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 23 2005, 10:41 PM~4470245
> *should i run 1 or 2 pumps to the back?
> it already can 3 wheel with 1 pump to the rear
> *


if you got it run 2 pumps in the back


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

damn 1 more day


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 26 2005, 11:25 AM~4485505
> *damn 1  more day
> *


The day has past. Post up some pics of it. Let us see it. :biggrin: Oh, and get detailed with those pics please. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 28 2005, 09:06 AM~4498509
> *The day has past. Post up some pics of it. Let us see it. :biggrin: Oh, and get detailed with those pics please. Thanks. :biggrin:
> *


ya he needs to get his ass up lmao........i dont think hes got a dam cam though :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 28 2005, 07:49 AM~4498680
> *ya he needs to get his ass up lmao........i dont think hes got a dam cam though :uh:
> *


True but then again it is raining and snowing over this way so maybe he got caught up in the snow. 
Damn snow. :angry:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just to update on what is going on. He is in Oregon right now, I'm waiting on a call from him to come and do the deal. He drove up here yesterday and laided over for the night as he got close. The cutty is ready, I just hope that he is ready for this car. It's a whole lot of car (HOPPER) for him... :biggrin: We will keep you posted.

THE JENDA'S


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 28 2005, 09:49 AM~4499359
> *Just to update on what is going on. He is in Oregon right now, I'm waiting on a call from him to come and do the deal. He drove up here yesterday and laided over for the night as he got close. The cutty is ready, I just hope that he is ready for this car. It's a whole lot of car (HOPPER) for him... :biggrin: We will keep you posted.
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> *


 :cheesy: damn brandy ya'll doing it big out there huh. Hey tell evan to call me asap so that I can now that he got the cutty.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 28 2005, 11:49 AM~4499359
> *Just to update on what is going on. He is in Oregon right now, I'm waiting on a call from him to come and do the deal. He drove up here yesterday and laided over for the night as he got close. The cutty is ready, I just hope that he is ready for this car. It's a whole lot of car (HOPPER) for him... :biggrin: We will keep you posted.
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> *



ya he talks to me all the time on aim messenger and is always telling me he wants a back bumper car....lol hes gonna be happy


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 28 2005, 09:56 AM~4499402
> *ya he talks to me all the time on aim messenger and is always telling me he wants a back bumper car....lol hes gonna be happy
> *


 :cheesy: he's been telling me that he's gonna make that shit hit 70-80 in. I was like slow down cracka. lol Nah but he's a cool cat though. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 28 2005, 12:01 PM~4499442
> *:cheesy:  he's been telling me that he's gonna make that shit hit 70-80 in. I was like slow down cracka. lol Nah but he's a cool cat though. :biggrin:
> *


lmao i know hes been so dam excited


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

And thought I might add this in just so you know that we got LOVE.. He's getting the Cutty with the set-up EVERYTHING and you know that the car is worth 5500.00 easy. All that for his Limo and a G....So RENO look out you have a part of the Northwest coming home to you soon..And it's a WINNER too


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 28 2005, 10:13 AM~4499506
> *And thought I might add this in just so you know that we got LOVE.. He's getting the Cutty with the set-up EVERYTHING and you know that the car is worth 5500.00 easy. All that for his Limo and a G....So RENO look out you have a part of the Northwest coming home to you soon..And it's a WINNER too
> *


 :0 he's getting the BM setup. :angry: Damn I hat that fucker now :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol when he told me he was getting the setup to i was like dam..what happend to reds...he was like pumps are pumps :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 28 2005, 01:47 PM~4500982
> *lol when he told me he was getting the setup to i was like dam..what happend to reds...he was like pumps are pumps :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: yeah what happened to reds n shit :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 28 2005, 04:05 PM~4501074
> *:uh:  yeah what happened to reds n shit :uh:
> *


lmao i personly wold think Black Magic would be alot better than reds...IMO


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 28 2005, 10:13 AM~4499506
> *And thought I might add this in just so you know that we got LOVE.. He's getting the Cutty with the set-up EVERYTHING and you know that the car is worth 5500.00 easy. All that for his Limo and a G....So RENO look out you have a part of the Northwest coming home to you soon..And it's a WINNER too
> *


DAMN I THOUGHT I WAS GETTING THE PUMPS


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2005, 08:02 PM~4503423
> *DAMN I THOUGHT I WAS GETTING THE PUMPS
> *


 :0 big tony has been disowned :uh:


----------



## Cutlass1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn thats a nice ride, gotta love the cuttys.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Here's another up-date, Cutty is on the way to Reno. Evan was all smiles, I hope he will enjoy it as much as we did and just have fun with it. So guess I'm in the Limo business now, we will see how that goes. Anyway those that are waiting in Reno for him he will be there tomorrow Thursday sometime. He's staying another night. Talk at you all later...

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2005, 08:02 PM~4503423
> *DAMN I THOUGHT I WAS GETTING THE PUMPS
> *


SORRY TONE, gotta do what we gotta do ya know....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 19 2005, 10:20 AM~4436072
> *Whatever the man wants to do is up to him. We all know when cars are sold traded or whatever, they become the new owners car and all THE PAST of the car remains with the old owner in some way or another. I would hope that everybody helps and gives props to Evan for taking the Cutty. I know it will be a great car for him and I'm sure no matter what company he chooses to use for hydraulic's on it will still be back bumpering. Car is built soild, and it's ready to smash bumper no matter what..... :biggrin: So please respect the man and keep it real....Thank you
> THE JENDA'S
> *



ok brandy i wasnt tryin to show noone disrespect i was just puttin in my 2 cents also,and i know that yall will prolly have a new hopper out soon,and i still say good luck with the new cutty as i have seen it perform and know that it is one extremely well built ride,but im still thinkin on havin you guys do up the air in the olds,im thinkin possible air hop once in a while.maybe.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 28 2005, 09:52 PM~4504162
> *SORRY TONE, gotta do what we gotta do ya know....
> *


I HEAR YA I WAS SAVING MY PENNIES UP FOR THEM TOO OG WELL MORE FOR "STEAK BITES" :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 28 2005, 10:01 PM~4504209
> *ok brandy i wasnt tryin to show noone disrespect i was just puttin in my 2 cents also,and i know that yall will prolly have a new hopper out soon,and i still say good luck with the new cutty as i have seen it perform and know that it is one extremely well built ride,but im still thinkin on havin you guys do up the air in the olds,im thinkin possible air hop once in a while.maybe.
> *


No disrespect takin Kevin, he is a nice guy and he did take the Black Magic with it.. :biggrin: Give us a call when your ready, not a problem.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2005, 10:11 PM~4504254
> *I HEAR YA I WAS SAVING MY PENNIES UP FOR THEM TOO OG WELL MORE FOR "STEAK BITES" :biggrin:
> *


Yeah and a LIMO ride to eat them...... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 28 2005, 11:12 PM~4504259
> *No disrespect takin Kevin, he is a nice guy and he did take the Black Magic with it.. :biggrin: Give us a call when your ready, not a problem.
> *


sure enough,as soon as i have all the components,and glad to hear he took the setup with him,i pmd you my email so if you have a ? on what im plannin on it,im also throwin a picnic up here this upcomin summer.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

im back... finally, lol every thing that possibly coulda went wrong on my trip on the way up did... but on the way down it was nice but damn im tired as hell, paul sure knows how to build hoppers :biggrin: i will try to get some pics tomarrow im hella tired


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet congrats,that is one fine hopper you have there.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 29 2005, 09:07 PM~4512245
> *im back BUMPERING... finally, lol every thing that possibly coulda went wrong on my trip on the way up did... but on the way down it was nice but damn im tired as hell, paul sure knows how to build hoppers  :biggrin:  i will try to get some pics tomarrow im hella tired
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 29 2005, 09:07 PM~4512245
> *im back... finally, lol every thing that possibly coulda went wrong on my trip on the way up did... but on the way down it was nice but damn im tired as hell, paul sure knows how to build hoppers  :biggrin:  i will try to get some pics tomarrow im hella tired
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Reno has a new KOS :worship: :worship: Damn Evan you da man


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

SO DID YOU DRIVE IT THE ENTIRE WAY OR TOW IT??


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 30 2005, 11:10 AM~4515752
> *SO DID YOU DRIVE IT THE ENTIRE WAY OR TOW IT??
> *


 :uh: I think he towed it homie :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 29 2005, 09:07 PM~4512245
> *im back... finally, lol every thing that possibly coulda went wrong on my trip on the way up did... but on the way down it was nice but damn im tired as hell, paul sure knows how to build hoppers  :biggrin:  i will try to get some pics tomarrow im hella tired
> *


When can I stop by and get thoes Red's 8's? I'd like to check out the new HOPPER! peace...


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

i been going tru motors like a bitch its alot of fun tho


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 30 2005, 02:04 PM~4516739
> *i been going tru motors like a bitch its alot of fun tho
> *


 :uh: already *****


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 30 2005, 03:04 PM~4516739
> *i been going tru motors like a bitch its alot of fun tho
> *


I know what you mean. :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 30 2005, 03:04 PM~4516739
> *i been going tru motors like a bitch its alot of fun tho
> *


WHY ARE YOU BURNING UP MOTORS? IF ITS WORKING RIGHT YOU SHOULDNT BE :uh:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25+Dec 30 2005, 02:04 PM~4516744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a bad switch man ok :angry: lol i went thru 2 i just need practice  :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 30 2005, 02:50 PM~4517012
> *im a bad switch man ok  :angry:  lol i went thru 2 i just need practice    :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: then stop trying and let somebody else hit your switch. Like me :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 30 2005, 05:16 PM~4517188
> *:uh:  then stop trying and let somebody else hit your switch. Like me :biggrin:
> *


Never let anybody hit your switch homie!! You know better than that! :nono: 

He just needs to practice!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

JUST DONT GO CRAZY ON IT, HIT IT AFEW TIMES TO GET A FEEL FOR THE CAR. MAYBE 2 OR 3 HITS THAN STOP TILL YOU START SNATCHING IT UP ON THAT 2ND HIT THEN GO TO 4 OR 5 AND SO ON


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey Evan, glad to see you made it back safe. You didn't listen to me when I said you should use the basketball! Like I explained have some one drop the ball and you have a dummy switch in your hand when the ball hits the ground hit the switch, have them do it over and over til you get a feel for the switch. Make sure you watch the wheel whale and when it is totally compressed hit it again. You have to hit it faster when you first start the hop, but once you start swingin it SLOW DOWN let the springs do the work NOT THE MOTORS. You will get it, just takes time. Good luck to you and I hope you really will enjoy the car. Take care 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 30 2005, 10:10 PM~4519391
> *Hey Evan, glad to see you made it back safe. You didn't listen to me when I said you should use the basketball! Like I explained have some one drop the ball and you have a dummy switch in your hand when the ball hits the ground hit the switch, have them do it over and over til you get a feel for the switch. Make sure you watch the wheel whale and when it is totally compressed hit it again. You have to hit it faster when you first start the hop, but once you start swingin it SLOW DOWN let the springs do the work NOT THE MOTORS. You will get it, just takes time. Good luck to you and I hope you really will enjoy the car. Take care
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> *


lol i was trying to down tune it cause i only ran it at a single pump and it still smoked the motors yeah i should try the basketball


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 30 2005, 10:52 PM~4519608
> *lol i was trying to down tune it cause i only ran it at a single pump and it still smoked the motors yeah i should try the basketball
> *


 :biggrin: evan you've been owned on the BM cutty


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

wtf over 24 hours and no pics??????????


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 30 2005, 10:10 PM~4519391
> *Hey Evan, glad to see you made it back safe. You didn't listen to me when I said you should use the basketball! Like I explained have some one drop the ball and you have a dummy switch in your hand when the ball hits the ground hit the switch, have them do it over and over til you get a feel for the switch. Make sure you watch the wheel whale and when it is totally compressed hit it again. You have to hit it faster when you first start the hop, but once you start swingin it SLOW DOWN let the springs do the work NOT THE MOTORS. You will get it, just takes time. Good luck to you and I hope you really will enjoy the car. Take care
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> *


Ahh, yes, the old basketball bounce trick. I didn't know people still used that. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 31 2005, 03:36 AM~4520217
> *wtf over 24 hours and no pics??????????
> *


  yeah I know my *****. I had asked him to post up pics n shit and still . Damnit evan quit fucking around and show up what it do :twak: 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah evan hook the homeboys up with some pics and hook em up fast cus that cutty is tight as hell


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

some freak'n photos already!


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

my camera wont lemme post pics but here are some the jendas sent me...


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

more


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

is that frame fully wraped if so it looks really good !


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 31 2005, 12:47 PM~4522031
> *is that frame fully wraped if so it looks really good !
> *


yes to my understanding it is 1/4 in front and 3/16 in back :biggrin: it was done hella clean


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

That car is nice. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 31 2005, 01:20 PM~4522196
> *That car is nice.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 30 2005, 06:16 PM~4517188
> *:uh:  then stop trying and let somebody else hit your switch. Like me :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :scrutinize: 

This is something I just don't understand.........Keep burning up motors till you get it homie.........It won't take long to get........once you know the car and the sounds it makes you will stay on the bumper....good luck homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 31 2005, 03:50 PM~4522051
> *yes to my understanding it is 1/4 in front and 3/16 in back  :biggrin:  it was done hella clean
> *



it should be the other way around 3/16 in front & 1/4 in the back


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Dec 31 2005, 04:21 PM~4523651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

////_________ check the avitar  
\\\\


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 31 2005, 05:56 PM~4524218
> *////_________ check the avitar
> \\\\
> *


 :0 what it do *****. Shit post up a fucken link of what it do evan


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 31 2005, 05:57 PM~4524230
> *:uh:
> :0  what it do *****. Shit post up a fucken link of what it do evan
> *


im out of motors i have none left
:tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 31 2005, 06:05 PM~4524280
> *Nice...
> *


 :biggrin: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 31 2005, 06:04 PM~4524271
> *im out of motors i have none left
> :tears:
> *


 :uh: what a bitch :uh:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 31 2005, 07:05 PM~4524650
> *:uh:  what a bitch :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 31 2005, 07:48 PM~4524887
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I think he meant what a bitch as in = DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 1 2006, 12:25 AM~4526354
> *I think he meant what a bitch as in = DAMN THAT SUCKS
> *


ohh :biggrin: sorry ben


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY and just wanted to post in here so EVAN would know that we had a great first evening in the Limo...With those Nevada plates still on it we really got the checkin out  First Customer in the Limo was happy as well and loved it..SO PLUSH, stocked the wet bar with booze and got paid 250.00 for a few hours.. Thanks again Evan it's going to be just fine..Take care


THE JENDA'S


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 1 2006, 01:22 AM~4526475
> *Hey HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY and just wanted to post in here so EVAN would know that we had a great first evening in the Limo...With those Nevada plates still on it we really got the checkin out  First Customer in the Limo was happy as well and loved it..SO PLUSH, stocked the wet bar with booze and got paid 250.00 for a few hours.. Thanks again Evan it's going to be just fine..Take care
> THE JENDA'S
> *


Wow your makeing money with the car you got and Evan is spending it LOL :biggrin: nice glad to hear you guys are both happy with the deal you worked out and Happy New Year to everybody too  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

And the frame is fully wrapped, it's 1/4 in the front half and 3/8 on the back half. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like i said the jendas know how to build hoppers,and they know they stuff,thats why i know evan got a good hopper,it will be missed,but if all goes right i may be learnin to air hop my car,but then again,why be like everyone else and use juice?glad to hear that both of you guys are enjoyin the deals yall got,i just need to save up n build my ride so i can start plannin on buildin a hopper,


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: r u gunna keep the frame orange?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey can I drop by monday and pick up thoes Red's 8's?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey brandy did it ever have any timing issues? and/ or a compression problem? some times the motor dies when i give it gas even if i let it warn up


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Jan 1 2006, 02:00 AM~4526545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yes 775 815 9115 thats my cell hit me up just not to night


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 1 2006, 02:03 AM~4526551
> *hey brandy did it ever have any timing issues? and/ or a compression problem? some times the motor dies when i give it gas even if i let it warn up
> *



Paul said check the timing with a timing light the distributer has been know to move in the past due to the hopping..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wow and im still learnin more,good luck with it evan,i think ill be askin brandy a lot of ?s like that when the olds is done,


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 1 2006, 04:38 AM~4526500
> *And the frame is fully wrapped, it's 1/4 in the front half and 3/8 on the back half. :biggrin:
> *


That sounds better..........he was saying 3/16 in the back..which had me  ...


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 1 2006, 02:12 AM~4526570
> *wow and im still learnin more,good luck with it evan,i think ill be askin brandy a lot of ?s like that when the olds is done,
> *


thanx


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 1 2006, 05:28 AM~4526706
> *That sounds better..........he was saying 3/16 in the back..which had me   ...
> *


y does the back havemore reinforcement? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

helps it hop :0


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jan 1 2006, 11:54 AM~4527599
> *helps it hop :0
> *


    i see


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 1 2006, 03:08 AM~4526560
> *Paul said check the timing with a timing light the distributer has been know to move in the past due to the hopping..
> *


im sure the altitude difference will affect it to you might need to advance the timing


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 1 2006, 12:23 PM~4527675
> *im sure the altitude difference will affect it to you might need to advance the timing
> *


will do, thats true


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 1 2006, 01:25 PM~4527681
> *will do, thats true
> *


also might want to adjust your air fuel mixture as well


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 1 2006, 12:23 PM~4527675
> *im sure the altitude difference will affect it to you might need to advance the timing
> *


exactly! you need to adjust your carb too.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 1 2006, 01:11 AM~4526454
> *ohh  :biggrin:  sorry ben
> *


 :biggrin: not a problem homie. Shit how was your new years bro. I got hella tanked and took a few pics of some ho's n shit. Some bitch was all on my nutz and then she wanted to take pics of me. :uh: I was like hell me let me take pics of you :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Jan 1 2006, 12:42 PM~4527758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao thats cool... she fine?... post up those pics...


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 1 2006, 12:32 PM~4527710
> *also might want to adjust your air fuel mixture as well
> *


i think i wana hook up that holley lo avenger carb what do yall think bout those?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 1 2006, 12:56 PM~4527808
> *yeah that should do it
> lmao thats cool... she fine?... post up those pics...
> *


  I will post them up in here when I get home. Im still at my cousin's house here in seattle but ima leave in about an hour. It's gonna take me at least an hour and a half to get home. :angry: Dont worry big homie ima post them up for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 30 2005, 02:04 PM~4516739
> *i been going tru motors like a bitch its alot of fun tho
> *


Now you know why I was asking you about motors.  :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

does the wife know about this :scrutinize: ur secret is safe with me


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

how many motors did you burn up even?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 1 2006, 01:21 PM~4527911
> *does the wife know about this  :scrutinize: ur secret is safe with me
> *


 :twak: how ya gonna try and burn me like that fool :uh:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 1 2006, 01:58 PM~4528078
> *how many motors did you burn up even?
> *


2


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86+Jan 1 2006, 01:21 PM~4527911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

What up homie?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 2 2006, 12:06 AM~4531380
> *:angry:
> *


 :angry: it's not a secret homie. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 2 2006, 12:13 AM~4531414
> *What up homie?
> *


not much dog :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

sup evan. You get any new motors yet homie


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 2 2006, 12:29 AM~4531462
> *sup evan. You get any new motors yet homie
> *


no im my motor fund is currently lacking :tears:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking foward to kicking it in reno with you.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 2 2006, 12:34 AM~4531474
> *no im my motor fund is currently lacking :tears:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I dont have that problem homie


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 2 2006, 12:36 AM~4531480
> *Looking foward to kicking it in reno with you.
> *


fuck yeah homie :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 2 2006, 12:45 AM~4531513
> *fuck yeah homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you got beef with that cat evan :angry:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 2 2006, 12:47 AM~4531524
> *:uh:  you got beef with that cat evan :angry:
> *


what are u talking bout Big E is my home boy :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 2 2006, 12:57 AM~4531546
> *what are u talking bout Big E is my home boy  :uh:
> *


    aight my *****. :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 2 2006, 02:47 AM~4531524
> *:uh:  you got beef with that cat evan :angry:
> *


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 2 2006, 01:00 AM~4531556
> *
> *


 :uh: sorry my ***** :uh:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Dont trip, its all good.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 2 2006, 01:03 AM~4531567
> *Dont trip, its all good.
> *


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

i like it all except the orange...other than that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridinimpala1964_@Jan 2 2006, 03:00 AM~4531914
> *i like it all except the orange...other than that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


The orange brings attention to how well the frame was done. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hey evan



















WHEN YOU GETTIN OUT OF JAIL????!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hows your cutty post the pics of on 3 in your gerage


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 2 2006, 10:04 AM~4533406
> *The orange brings attention to how well the frame was done. :biggrin:
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Jan 2 2006, 12:44 PM~4534333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant post pics that i take on my camera


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if your cam is not digital thats understandable,but i know a few tricks if it is,id like to see some new pix of that ride too.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 3 2006, 01:23 AM~4538331
> *if your cam is not digital thats understandable,but i know a few tricks if it is,id like to see some new pix of that ride too.
> *


ok i will take some and see if u can post em


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

damn i just gave my ride a crazy cleaning it is shinin now
ttt :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 4 2006, 07:11 PM~4550386
> *damn i just gave my ride a crazy cleaning it is shinin now
> ttt  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 let's see the fucken pics already evan. Damn :angry:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 4 2006, 09:48 PM~4551170
> *:0  :0  let's see the fucken pics already evan. Damn :angry:
> *


i dont have my cam with me i need a new 1


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 4 2006, 10:03 PM~4551252
> *i dont have my cam with me i need a new 1
> *


 :twak: :twak: you ballin like that. Shit go to the store and buy a new one :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 4 2006, 10:06 PM~4551267
> *:twak:  :twak: you ballin like that. Shit go to the store and buy a new one :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


ill hook it up soon enuf i dont like messing with cameras :angry: they make me angry lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint that fond of em either,but i got mine at walgreens for like 90 bucks and it works great just be sure do downsize the pix.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

i wanna post vids of my car in action


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hook it up.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 4 2006, 11:13 PM~4551683
> *Hook it up.
> *


i had a vid of my limo moving but its ghetto as hell


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry man i aint that smart i dunno how to post videos unless they have a link.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

You still got the limo also right?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 4 2006, 11:19 PM~4551716
> *You still got the limo also right?
> *


nope


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

you got rid of it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not to tell someones biz,but i think he traded it for the hopper,i think thats in this topic too,


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 4 2006, 11:22 PM~4551742
> *you got rid of it?
> *


yeah i trade the limo for this cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 4 2006, 10:25 PM~4551369
> *ill hook it up soon enuf  i dont like messing with cameras  :angry:  they make me angry lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 5 2006, 06:45 AM~4552662
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how much does a ok quality cam cost?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i got my digital cam at the goodguys on sale like 130 out the door with a good memory card and it even shoots shorts vid clips, cant beat it for the price


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2006, 12:57 PM~4555093
> *i got my digital cam at the goodguys on sale like 130 out the door with a good memory card and it even shoots shorts vid clips, cant beat it for the price
> *


tight sounds good


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres a vid clip from it http://media.putfile.com/rons-63-at-the-grandopening


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2006, 01:47 PM~4555432
> *heres a vid clip from it http://media.putfile.com/rons-63-at-the-grandopening
> *


thats tight will ur 64 be hittin that high?
:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2006, 01:47 PM~4555432
> *heres a vid clip from it http://media.putfile.com/rons-63-at-the-grandopening
> *


 :angry: for some reason that muthafucka dont open for me :angry:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 5 2006, 06:01 PM~4556861
> *:angry:  for some reason that muthafucka dont open for me :angry:
> *


cause ur comp is prolly ghetto as hell it took u like a half hour to send me that email 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 5 2006, 06:04 PM~4556884
> *cause ur comp is prolly ghetto as hell it took u like a half hour to send me that email
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:    talking shit homie. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 5 2006, 06:18 PM~4556947
> *:twak:       talking shit homie. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


u know im just playin ben  :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 5 2006, 06:21 PM~4556968
> *u know im just playin ben    :biggrin:
> *


  yeah I know I just wanted to do that :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 5 2006, 07:21 PM~4556968
> *u know im just playin ben    :biggrin:
> *


so do you 2 "play with" eachother alot?????? :0 :uh:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2006, 06:41 PM~4557116
> *:uh:
> so do you 2 "play with" eachother alot?????? :0  :uh:
> *


thats messed up homie :nono:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2006, 06:41 PM~4557116
> *:uh:
> so do you 2 "play with" eachother alot?????? :0  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: That's fucked up ese


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

did i hit a nerve? j/k you know its all good


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 6 2006, 02:35 AM~4559297
> *did i hit a nerve?    j/k you know its all good
> *


 :uh: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry, a little off topic but... Hey BigPimpin25, did you get a puppy for christmas. Is that a baby pit, I can't tell.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 06:57 AM~4559684
> *:uh:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


just relax homie


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Jan 6 2006, 08:40 AM~4560206
> *Sorry, a little off topic but...  Hey BigPimpin25, did you get a puppy for christmas.  Is that a baby pit, I can't tell.
> *


 :uh: nah homie that's my boxer puppy when I got his ass in July. Shit he's a fucken beast now homie. He's gonna be da stud and his pups gonna go for no less than 1200 :biggrin: He's got some hella hella good lines


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 10:30 AM~4560995
> *just relax homie
> *


    :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 11:02 AM~4561215
> *:uh:  nah homie that's my boxer puppy when I got his ass in July. Shit he's a fucken beast now homie. He's gonna be da stud and his pups gonna go for no less than 1200 :biggrin:  He's got some hella hella good lines
> *


ill do that adex for free for a puppy


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 11:24 AM~4561366
> *ill do that adex for free for a puppy
> *


 :twak: :twak: stay off da crack homie. I still need to get the bitch and wait a while homie. The bitch will be purchased within the next 3 months


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 11:27 AM~4561383
> *:twak:  :twak: stay off da crack homie. I still need to get the bitch and wait a while homie. The bitch will be purchased within the next 3 months
> *


i see how it is :tears:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 11:42 AM~4561469
> *i see how it is  :tears:
> *


 :ugh: dont get all pussy hurt n shit homie. :biggrin: Shit for a boxer pup I would have to do 3 adex's n shit


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 11:55 AM~4561545
> *:ugh: dont get all pussy hurt n shit homie. :biggrin:  Shit for a boxer pup I would have to do 3 adex's n shit
> *


lol im just playin i got a doberman homie :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 04:34 PM~4563534
> *lol im just playin i got a doberman homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 08:04 PM~4564730
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


my doberman could rip ur boxer another ass hole :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 08:12 PM~4564784
> *my doberman could rip ur boxer another ass hole  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: I dont think so homie.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 08:15 PM~4564805
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: I dont think so homie.
> *


the obnly dog my doberman is nice to is my mini doberman, ur boxer doesn stand a chance


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 08:18 PM~4564822
> *the obnly dog my doberman is nice to is my mini doberman, ur boxer doesn stand a chance
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: I dont think so ****** :twak: :twak:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 08:19 PM~4564833
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: I dont think so ****** :twak:  :twak:
> *


fuck u bitch :angry: quit talking shit over te internet :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 08:55 PM~4565048
> *fuck u bitch :angry:  quit talking shit over te internet  :uh:
> *


  who you trying to scull bash n shit bro :twak: :twak:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 09:12 PM~4565138
> * who you trying to scull bash n shit bro :twak:  :twak:
> *


ur the 1 that called me ****** bitch :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 6 2006, 11:10 PM~4565825
> *ur the 1 that called me ****** bitch  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ****** ******


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 11:23 PM~4565903
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ****** ******
> *


and you wanted me to pull some strings to try to get u sponsored...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 7 2006, 11:08 AM~4567697
> *and you wanted me to pull some strings to try to get u sponsored...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ****** ****** ******.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 7 2006, 11:51 AM~4567898
> *:uh:  ****** ****** ******.
> *


real mature ben :angry:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 7 2006, 11:52 AM~4567903
> *real mature ben  :angry:
> *


  Im just fucken with ya evan. Shit dont get all pussy hurt n shit. So.... where the pics of the cutty in action homie :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 7 2006, 12:00 PM~4567937
> * Im just fucken with ya evan. Shit dont get all pussy hurt n shit. So.... where the pics of the cutty in action homie :biggrin:
> *


im not hoppin it rigtht now im getti teh moor running right which is what i am about to start doin


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 7 2006, 12:02 PM~4567956
> *im not hoppin it rigtht now im getti teh moor running right which is what i am about to start doin
> *


 :uh: what's wrong with the motor. Damn homie looks like ya got the bad end of the deal if your fucken with the motor :uh:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 7 2006, 12:04 PM~4567965
> *:uh:  what's wrong with the motor. Damn homie looks like ya got the bad end of the deal if your fucken with the motor :uh:
> *


naw dog just needs a tune up


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 7 2006, 12:07 PM~4567977
> *naw dog just needs a tune up
> *


 :0 my bad *****.


----------

